# Noisy Stomach at Night and after lying down....



## tezbear

Anyone ever get this? I think it's carb related as I notice it lately after eating pasta during the day. When I lie down for the night, a few hrs later my stomach is gurgling and very noisy. sometimes get one episode of D and other times not. I don't eat before bed so it can't be that. Anyone know what I mean??


----------



## Kathleen M.

A couple of thoughts....First it may be you are making those noises earier in the day but you don't notice them unless you are quiet and not focused on other things. We don't process all the information that comes in and are often only aware of part of the information coming in. When the inflow slows down (like when lying down) things that go on all the time but are not noticed become more noticable. I have this with a low-grade whole body itch I have. It's probably there all the time but is really only noticable when I am trying to go to sleep.The GI tract is SUPPOSED to make noise all the time. They sometimes will listen to the gut to make sure it is working. NO noise at all (most of the time they are quiet enough you need a stethoscope to hear it) usually means and obstruction and that can develop into a medical emergancy.Starchy foods like pasta may cause the bacteria in your colon to make more gas than usual (it takes ~3 hours for food to get to your colon) and that extra gas may be amplifying noises. Also it does seem that when the stool is liquid in some parts of the colon when it normally isn't the noises tend to be louder than usual (at least on me).K.


----------



## Kathleen M.

A couple of thoughts....First it may be you are making those noises earier in the day but you don't notice them unless you are quiet and not focused on other things. We don't process all the information that comes in and are often only aware of part of the information coming in. When the inflow slows down (like when lying down) things that go on all the time but are not noticed become more noticable. I have this with a low-grade whole body itch I have. It's probably there all the time but is really only noticable when I am trying to go to sleep.The GI tract is SUPPOSED to make noise all the time. They sometimes will listen to the gut to make sure it is working. NO noise at all (most of the time they are quiet enough you need a stethoscope to hear it) usually means and obstruction and that can develop into a medical emergancy.Starchy foods like pasta may cause the bacteria in your colon to make more gas than usual (it takes ~3 hours for food to get to your colon) and that extra gas may be amplifying noises. Also it does seem that when the stool is liquid in some parts of the colon when it normally isn't the noises tend to be louder than usual (at least on me).K.


----------



## beth_crocker1

My stomach makes those noises all the time. Theres no particular time that it does it. Just there all the time. Some days worse than others.


----------



## beth_crocker1

My stomach makes those noises all the time. Theres no particular time that it does it. Just there all the time. Some days worse than others.


----------



## Teresa Gama

My stomach too, and at any time of day but it is like Kmottus says, we are more alert to it when we lie down and are in silence. The one thing that really bothers me is when those noises come along with pain







Teresa


----------



## Teresa Gama

My stomach too, and at any time of day but it is like Kmottus says, we are more alert to it when we lie down and are in silence. The one thing that really bothers me is when those noises come along with pain







Teresa


----------



## knothappy

I get those same noises when laying down,I do not mind the noise, but I do not like the big diarreha that usually comes very soon after.I also get the whole body itch as soon as I try to sleep, the only thing that has helped me is Gold Bond Medicated Lotion as soon as i get out of the shower.


----------



## knothappy

I get those same noises when laying down,I do not mind the noise, but I do not like the big diarreha that usually comes very soon after.I also get the whole body itch as soon as I try to sleep, the only thing that has helped me is Gold Bond Medicated Lotion as soon as i get out of the shower.


----------



## Guest

The constant bowel noises and activity are more worst IBS symptom. I can't sit still or concentrate when it takes off. Which is all the time from when I wake up untuil I fall a sleep at night. This has been going on for over a year, no relief. I have had all the tests and have tryed all kinds of meds, herbs, diets and even hypnosis. I also have lower pain most of the time. The upper part of my colon(under the Rib cage grinds and jerks like its trying to comeout. The lower part gurgles and pops. Oh yes and I do have some D, not real bad. If anyone has any Ideas I love to hear them.


----------



## Guest

The constant bowel noises and activity are more worst IBS symptom. I can't sit still or concentrate when it takes off. Which is all the time from when I wake up untuil I fall a sleep at night. This has been going on for over a year, no relief. I have had all the tests and have tryed all kinds of meds, herbs, diets and even hypnosis. I also have lower pain most of the time. The upper part of my colon(under the Rib cage grinds and jerks like its trying to comeout. The lower part gurgles and pops. Oh yes and I do have some D, not real bad. If anyone has any Ideas I love to hear them.


----------



## Bronzee

I get the noises any time of the day...I do alot of itching to,,mostly when I have eaten something with sugar in it. When I get the nosies in my tummy its mostly because Iam overly hungry and my tummy pain and make weird noises just like someone is in there talking, but I just can't make out what they are saying yet {smiling}. Sometimes Iam not feeling well when I lay down and I hear the noises the most. At nite time...my tummy does alot of moving like alot of molecules are boiling inside and bubbles are constantly bursting. So I get up and take my Mylanta Mint flavor {400mgs} so I can get to sleep..otherwise Iam just hungry when I lay down so I will just go and get me some crackers to eat just so I can get to sleep.


----------



## Bronzee

I get the noises any time of the day...I do alot of itching to,,mostly when I have eaten something with sugar in it. When I get the nosies in my tummy its mostly because Iam overly hungry and my tummy pain and make weird noises just like someone is in there talking, but I just can't make out what they are saying yet {smiling}. Sometimes Iam not feeling well when I lay down and I hear the noises the most. At nite time...my tummy does alot of moving like alot of molecules are boiling inside and bubbles are constantly bursting. So I get up and take my Mylanta Mint flavor {400mgs} so I can get to sleep..otherwise Iam just hungry when I lay down so I will just go and get me some crackers to eat just so I can get to sleep.


----------

